

Wajam adds social search to Mobile Safari and iPhone - jakeludington
http://www.hasoffers.com/blog/wajam-brings-social-search-mobile-safari/

======
jakeludington
I found the video on YouTube, but my question is how are they doing this?
There's no way to access Mobile Safari from an app like this, is there?

------
MattRyanLG
Good one!

